

Mission Bicycle: The Bike Startup - ted0
http://teddy.is/mission-bicycle/

======
jrockway
Yay, more non-functional hipster bicycles.

~~~
ted0
I definitely wouldn't say non-functional. Hipster? Maybe.

Check out their new Sutro model. Amazing engineering.

~~~
jrockway
A great bike if you always wear shorts, don't ride in the rain, never need to
transport anything but yourself, and you don't get thirsty while riding.

(What's amazing about the engineering? A low-end internally-geared hub?
Internal cable-routing? Internally geared hubs have been around for more than
100 years. Time trial bikes have used internal cable routing for ages.)

~~~
zacker
I'm Zack, an owner of Mission Bicycle.

As you point out, the bicycle industry has been around for some time. Bicycle
design and engineering has been improving for 100+ years.

Mission Bicycles are designed for a specific purpose, commuting in American
cities. We optimized for:

\- Ride feel: A frame geometry that put riders in an up-right position for
comfort and visibility and made the bicycle very stable and responsive even at
low speeds.

\- Strength: Components and materials that are strong enough to last a life
time even with the daily abuse of a city commute.

\- Ease of use: Other than fixing an occasional flat, brake pad swap, or chain
grease there is nothing on the bicycle to fidget with or break. We literally
took everything off the bike that you don't need for a city commute which
saves greatly on weight. A typical Mission Bicycle weighs in at 16lbs, which
is important for when you need to cary it up a flight of stairs.

The bicycle features you mention (bottle cages, fenders, racks, etc.) were
purposefully excluded from the bicycle's design to save on weight,
maintenance, and cost.

